# Camelback Mt. 3-28-2009



## PA Ridge Racer (Mar 28, 2009)

Camelback Mt. 
3-28-2009
Conditions: Loose granular (Corn and Mashed Potatoes) 

Today was a really fun day at Camelback with the PASR / AZ crew. I rolled into the lot with Smartass around 9:50 or so. We got our tickets and decided to make a run on the west side so we hit Margies then made our way over to the Stevenson where we immediately ran into Grilled Steeze and Atomic Skier. At the top the whole crew was there and we all introduced ourselves and I got to meet a bunch of PASRs I never met before like BigdaddyK, Ride Delaware, Nazareth Skier, Johnny Style and RootDKJ. Moe Ghoul was also in the house. (If I mised anyone I apologize).

From there we all decided to tackle the steeps on Cliffhanger, then the Terrain Park, Pharoah and Nile Mile. On the way to the lift coming off of Pharaoh. I received a corn snow shower from the spray coming off of Atomic Jeff's skis. I'm jealous by the way. BigdaddyK had to depart and we then made our way back to the west side via Honeymoon Lane for a little front 4 action starting with The Hump, then Asp, Rocket and Margies. I mentioned Doug's rapping ability to Smartass and Ride Delaware and Doug performed for the group when we got to the top.

On the Hump I started to pick up speed and almost ate it a few times because of the ungroomed snow and rollers bouncing me around. But did I learn my lesson? No because on Rocket, I lost it and had one of my worst wipeouts in years. Thank GOD I had my helmet on or else I may not have gotten up. We continued on and I grabbed a picture of some of the group (see below) and hit Margies. Everyone must have bailed after that because it was just Smartass and I left. We made a run on Big Pocono to Dromedary then another on Rocket where I slipped on some ice just before the headwall and as I was trying to get up I slid down the headwall on my side.

Despite me being knocked around a bit, today was an awesome day of skiing with the PASR / AZ crew. Props to CB. They still have a lot of snow. There was some thin spots but it's 3 days before April who cares. I'm impressed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice pictures!!!

Shazam!!! Pa Ridge Racer beat me to the TR...

Today was fun..a life is good..JADIP..livin the dream type of day. No rain..so I didn't need to use my umbrella. No cold air so I didn't have to dress like an astronaut. We were rolling at least 3 quads deep..almost as deep as the base at Camelback..which some refer to as the Chamonix of Monroe county. In the house were Root, BigDaddyK, Moe Ghoul, Atomic Jeff, NS-Jay, Smartass, Pa Ridge Racer, Ride DE, Johnny Style, Tele-Ben and I think others who I forgot. We hit up the front four on the West side..then hit up the east side..the park had the best cord south of Okemo. There were mad technical off trail shots..and the woods were good. Yes I freestyle rapped for the PASRs..and both Root and PA Ridge Rider were bit by snow snakes.

I skied from about 830AM-1140AM..on the way out I saw Nipples chillin with Park Crew..yes they spell Park Crue wrong at Camelback..park crue whatcha gonna do. We also saw Papasteeze chillin in the parking lot and he told me a little about his recent Japan trip. After skiing....me, NS-Jay and A-Jeff hit up the Barley Creek brewary for some Apres-Ski food and drinks. The IPA was good but I especially liked the Stout..flavorful and Robust..just the way I like my women. This might be it for my PA skiing..or maybe I'll hit Camelback next Saturday. Blue mountain was well represented and I think I saw Barbara Green skiing down Cliffhanger. 

That is all I have for now but I'm sure I'll add more to this TR thread later on..I did rock out to some Ludacris on the way down..Top Down Windows Up that's the way we like to


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2009)

*Last day in PA.  Good fun!*

Here's some pics I took.  Had fun skiing with the whole group.  There must of been a good dozen AZ/PASR's.  It was my last day skiing in PA for the 08/09 season.

Moe Ghoul - good to have a few beers with ya
Bigdaddyk - you owe me a beer.  :beer: 
*Camelbeach anyone?*









*View from the lift
*





*Nice base
*














*Sullivan lift terminal*






















*Bra Tree*





*I love driving through the Delaware Water Gap.  It's so scenic there, like something out of a Bob Ross painting.  Almost surreal.  It would be great to go canoeing or rafting down the Delaware this summer.* 




[/quote]


----------



## whiteface valmas (Mar 29, 2009)

they do have a big base


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a good time.  We must have passed each other several times.  I was skiing with my own posse of Camelback pass holders. (wearing the Camelback sweatshirt I described in a previous post)  Even though the coverage was still good it was tough watching the bare spots start to get larger and larger every run.   From about 12-1:30 I was skiing the moguls on Lower Cleopatra.  I was accessing them from the Glen Lift because I didn't want to walk (because of the slow, wet snow) to the Sullivan quad.  By the end of my day Sun Bowl was almost unskiable as the gravel road from underneath began to appear.   

The pond skimming contest was fun to watch and the passholders party was great as it is every year.  I know they want to be open next Friday and Saturday but I believe like Steeze said that was it for my PA skiing.  As a matter of fact that was probably it for my season.  I would have liked to ski late this year but mother nature just keeps saying no.  

Talked to some mountain personnel at the pass party about more moguls next year and got some pretty positive feedback.  Came away feeling that there is hope.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

